# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαριζεται παρατημενο γατακι

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την μικρη αυτη ομορφη και καλη γατουλα την βρηκα στο παρκο να νιαουριζει και να περνει απο πισω οποιον περνουσε...
την πηρα με την ελπιδα να βρουμε ενα σπιτακι...σημερα εκανε το πρωτο της εμβολιο και πηρε την πρωτη δοση αποπαρασιτωση για τα ενδοπαρασιτα...
ειναι πολυ χαδιαρα!παει στην αμμο της!και δινει και φιλακια σας σκυλακος!
μηπως χωραει στο σπιτικο και την αγκαλια σας?

----------


## Marilenaki

κουκλίτσα είναι!!!!! μακάρι γρήγορα να βρει μια ζεστή μόνιμη αγκαλιά!!!
Μπράβο σου Άγγελε γι'αυτό που κάνεις!!

----------


## Paul

Τι ομορφο γατακι!! Και οι φωτογραφιες... επαγγελματικες!!!
Μακαρι να βρει γρηγορα μια οικογενεια που να το φροντιζει..

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ενα ομορφο μικρο θυληκο γατακι..ετσι;

(Ολα τα τριχρωμα γατακια ειναι θυληκα εκτος απο καποιες εξερεσεις!!!  :Happy:  )

Αντε να βρει μια οικογενεια αυτο το κουκλι!!.......μπορω να το προωθησω και στο facebook????

Μηπως βρει πιο ευκολα οικογενεια!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευχαριστω παιδια!
ευθυμη ναι ειναι θηλυκο οπως ολα τα παρδαλα γατακια και φυσικα θα βοηθουσε να προωθισεις,απλα αναφεροντας οτι ειναι στο βολο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οκ..........δηλαδι ειναι σε εσενα...στο σπιτι σου εννοω....  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την εδωσα την μικρη!!!να ειναι καλα στο νεο της σπιτι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια!!!!!!!!!Αντε η μικρη να ρει ενα καλτερο μελλον!  :Happy:

----------

